# My !st marine, but experianced fresh...



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

as some of you might know i have bought my 1st marine tank this week, i wont get it till sunday. 

the tank is esablished. and i get ALL the gear with it. 

i've been keeping discus and some other peacfull fresh water fish in the past so i have a good understanding of water changes and the nitrogen cycle. 

but how does these things apply to a marine enviroment? how often would a 65G marine tank need a water change? from my understadning if they survive the tank has a bredding pair or percula clowns and a goby. its a live rock tank, with no coral from my understanding. powered buy an ehiem cannister filter. 

should i set aside 60Litres a week for a change so the the water has time to age and i use the least amount of chemicals as possable? 

any good internet reading materials on effective tank maintence that you guys might know of? any do's or don'ts? that yoy have learnt from your own experiances? 

thanks. 
stu


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, it sounds like you've already figured out a pretty good regimen.
I'd add another filter or two, and/or preferably a skimmer. After the move things will be all shook up and need to resettle & re-cycle a bit before getting back to normal.
Otherwise, it sounds like you're already on the right track.


----------

